# gr ch lukane bloodline



## tmp79 (Dec 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any pics of current dogs from gr ch lukane?

```

```


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Most lukane that got stacked is thrown backinto the mayday and also barracuda stuff ..

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [366169] :: KANT KNLS

Good lookin bitch here with strong lukane not the terrier of the bull and terrier coming out .. She looks like farmers turk from the turn of the 19th century


----------



## tmp79 (Dec 16, 2012)

I turned down a grandson of lukane because I wasn't working at the time. I have been trying to find another pup since.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I know of a few people with lukane stuff he is in my boy Chilies ped. Would not call him a bloodline. Great dog one of the good Mayday sons. Better looking then a lot of em but not the producer some were.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

My boy Chilie aka achillies.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [433005] :: LENNOXS ACHILLES


----------



## mlb (Nov 7, 2012)

Great looking dog in my humble opinion.


----------



## tmp79 (Dec 16, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> I know of a few people with lukane stuff he is in my boy Chilies ped. Would not call him a bloodline. Great dog one of the good Mayday sons. Better looking then a lot of em but not the producer some were.


Yea I misworded that.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [71551] :: BLACK DICK X MISS LUKANE LITTER

got a pup off these two


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

I love the Black Dick stuff and I bet that Lukane cross is crazy. I had a black dick dog but had to sell him due to space/money issues...kicking myself now


----------

